# Toto toilets



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Need to replace a couple of toilets. Buddy of mine recommended Toto brand. Any opinions?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't know anything about that brand,but I've replaced all 3 of mine with handycap toilets just because they're a little taller than a standard.Mine are Kohler,are 8 years old,and will flush a watermelon.The handycap is the only way to go.Regular crappers look like kiddy poopers now.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Both of my sister in laws sell high end home finishes and first thing they said the first time they visited my house was I can't believe you have Toto toilets.

They do the job not sure if they are better or not but work well.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

peckerwood said:


> I don't know anything about that brand,but I've replaced all 3 of mine with handycap toilets just because they're a little taller than a standard.Mine are Kohler,are 8 years old,and will flush a watermelon.The handycap is the only way to go.Regular crappers look like kiddy poopers now.


I have 2, talked my son into getting one for his place, his wife >was< against it at first but loves it now, he is 6'4" and no more knees under chin....WW


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

The tall ones and nearby grab bars get much handier as the years roll by!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. Only place I could find Toto in Houston was some high-dollar showrooms. Ended up buying a couple from Coburn's in Galveston (they stock the basic models) and went with the handicapper model. Much cheaper.

Already notice a difference in "low-end torque" with the taller model. I paid around $200 each. They flush noticeably better.

Craig


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

I have done home repairs and Toto is one of the best you can buy. Buy it once and you are done for a lifetime. Tom Tyan recommends them and that is good enough for me.


----------

